# Hello there!Im new!Please read and respond!



## aldb85 (May 9, 2008)

Hello everyone!
i want to share my journey/story of what ive been through so far with you:-
Well...i had a psychotic episode at age 16.I am now 23.I was put on olanzapine whilst in a mental hospice.I stayed in there a month.I then came off olanzapine about a year later(dosage reduced slowly throughout that year untill completely off it).I Put on 3 and a half stone in weight.I would see someone on a regular basis(can't remember how often)and this person would be there for me as someone to talk to etc.I tryed a couple of anti-depressants(can't remember the names of them).I think one of them made my heart race at certain times and the other one didn't help either.
I came off these medications.I then got a job at a supermarket which lasted for 3 and a half years(i left due to problems i was having with irrational thinking etc).I was diagnosed with ocd and depression about 2 or three years ago and the irrational thinking was linked to the ocd.I haven't worked for about 10 months now,instead my lifes consisted(in these 10 months)of eating breakfast,walking the dog in the morning,going on the internet or my xbox 360,watching tv,washing up and keeping the house in check etc and then eating again before watching more tv and going to sleep.
Once a week i would go to a leisure centre and partake in doing circuit training and playing badminton after along with other people with mental helath issues plus a psychologist and a metal health practicioner who joins in.I also have been climbing at this leisure centre with the group and have been to wales a few times to partake in outdoor activities etc.I was then diagnosed with having depersonalization disorder only last week.I didn't like hearing that this disorder is not curable and that some anti-depressants only help some people slightly.

Since being diagnosed with ocd and depression i have tryed various medications:-
citalopram and buspirone combined,respiridone,lorazepam,aripripazole and i am now on 250mg clomipramine.So far none of these medications have helped me with one of them having a negative side affect on me.My ocd and depression are gone now and i am left with this deprsonalization disorder.Like i said im currently on 250mg clomipramine and will stay on this dosage for 2 or 3 months.The doctor then told me i will be weened off of it altogether(25mg drops of dosage untill completely off medication).Thankyou for listening!!  i hope to talk to some of you about your depersonalization etc at some point or another and will probably be doing some more posts soon on various things related to this depersonalization disorder etc!I have to go now as i have to take the dog for a walk.bye


----------



## power (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, my name is Dawn and I am posted as 'cured' on this site. I want to share with as many people as possible that there is a cure for this but I have found it out much later in life at 42 after an incredibly destructive dysfuntional existence.

Reardless of that I now feel a new woman and a million dollars.
This all happened through homeopathy which is natural medicine which works on like curing like.

My homeopath was immedeately able to diagnose the disscotiated state but it took some time through many remedies to unfold this Dp/Dr type symptoms.

Thank God for his brilliant knowledge he prescribed me remedies from what they call the periodic table. Which if you know your chemistry it is made up of the leements of the earth just like us and if we are missing an element it is like a jicksaw missing a piece of the puzzle therefore it is incomplete.
Which explains our completeldysfunctional state or alatered mind state that needs to be brought back into centre and back into body.

If your willing to try I only strongly recommend going to a homeopath in your area and talking to them about the element remedies.

I have been on hydrogen and finishing with Helium. These are the only 2 remedies that have been able to complete me.
It is important to know that because other remedies have brought about reactions that werent healthy for me but at least they are natural so soon wore off.

I wish you well and am offering my hotmail address to all Dp/Dr sufferers to talk anytime.
[email protected]

Good luck

Love and light

Dawn


----------



## SPPY (Jun 3, 2008)

hi my name is wanda, this is the first time iv ever used this sight, i suffer from depersonalisation in different ways, i have night time epilepsy and an anxiety and panic disorder, my depersonalisation comes on when iv had an epileptic sezuire and i can feel very confused afterwards, then when i come round from my sezuire i can feel like im on another planat and very paranoid, it feels as if there is someone else takeing over my mind and i get so anxious and frightened. iv been on that many medications through out my life, but nothing has worked for me, my docters have told me because of my situation having epilepsy and an anxiety disorder im very hard to deal with, anti depressants and anti epileptic drugs dont tend to suit each other, one medication can trigger one thing of while the other medication can trigger another thing of, my depersonalisation became worse just before i had my son who is 26 months old now and has glaucoma in both eyes and cant see very well. so im also a full time single mum as well which can be hard, my son gets most sleep then me but he is worth it, if only these side affects of depersonalisation would go, i feel like they are takeing over my life at times, my docter has put me back on diazepam 2mg for the time being but it does nothing for me and i only take it when iv had a sezuire but id better go now otherwise il never get of the computer, your the first person i have ever emailed on this site, at least i know im not the only person in the world who suffers from this horrible problem, feel free to email me if you get the chance. take care


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey everyone, my name is Jesse. 
I have suffered from DP for a couple of months now.
It all pretty much started when i moved out to Wisconsin for a couple of months. I would get these really bad anxiety attacks and eventually began to become more and more depressed everyday, i then began to go into this state at my work where i would be carrying out a duty such as cooking on the flat top grill in our restaraunt where it seemed like i was watching myself from a sort of 3rd person point of view carrying out these activities. It could have been the mix of drugs from 3 years back mixed with the obsessive drinking for a couple of months but it's not a for sure thing, I now live out in Southern California where the conditions have dissipated some such as my anxiety, but my DP is a reoccuring thing it feels like there is not a minute of the day where i don't feel out of context of my used to be normal life. I also seem to get these random feelings of depression, I think i've forgotten how it feels to be normal. someone please help a little words of encouragement would be nice


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey to all.

You are all going to be fine, and have come to the right place to get you started on your healing journey. There are loads of great people here that will help you and answer any questions you have 

Ask away! Or PM me x


----------



## nicholas (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Jesse. I hope you get this as its been a few weeks since you posted this particular topic. my name is brett and I'm 39 years old. I am also new to this site and have the same symptoms as you do as far as watching myself and feeling like I am an observer of me instead of just feeling whole and one. I began to feel this way one year ago when I found out I was going to have to get a divorce and leave my family and home. Since then, I have been very depressed and have had the DP symptoms almost every day since. It is absolutely maddening to feel this way. Many times I feel like I can't continue with this weird feeling or thought all the time. Prior to DP I was a very happy and normal guy although I've had OCD my whole life. I've been able to keep that under control until now to. Anyhow I would love to keep in contact with you to see if we could figure this thing out together or at least support each other. my email address is [email protected]. I hope to hear back from you and hang in there. be a survivor no matter how hard it is. That's what I'm doing. Sincerely, Brett


----------



## newuser20 (Feb 25, 2009)

do you want to talk about what its like for you?
I'm here if you do!


----------

